# Just Added a New 7# Weston Stuffer to My Equipment Herd!!!



## tjohnson (Nov 11, 2012)

I've got a Cabelas 20# stuffer with an electric motor, but wanted something smaller for 5# batches of sticks and sausages.

Gander Mountain had these Weston 7# Vertical Stuffers on sale for $139.99, so I snatched one up. 

All Metal Gears

2 Speed Gearing

Aluminum Plunger - Other Stuffers Use Plastic

13mm, 20mm, 30mm, 40mm Stainless Steel Stuffing Tubes

Cover

Thanks for looking!

Todd

Weston 7# Vertical Stuffer on sale for $139.99 @ Gander Mountain













DSCF5269.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Nov 11, 2012






Front View incl. 4 stuffing tubes                                            Rear view can tips back to fill, without removing













DSCF5272.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Nov 11, 2012






Also includes a nice cover!













DSCF5275.JPG



__ tjohnson
__ Nov 11, 2012


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 11, 2012)

Congrats

Now you still have time to back away from the sausage stuff b4 its to late.


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 11, 2012)

No Way!

Waited too long for a deal on this one

$179.99 - $40 = $139.99


----------



## venture (Nov 11, 2012)

Todd, I have never seen one of those in person or used one, but it sure looks like a heckuva stuffer for that price!

Congrats!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## mossymo (Nov 11, 2012)

Congrats on the new stuffer!
We have a #5 and a #25 and the wife thinks we need a #15..... it is never ending!


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 12, 2012)

Very Interesting!!!!!

I put a magnet on the main shaft of my new 7# Weston Stuffer, and it's steel

My stuffer from Cabelas has a set of steel gears, and an aluminum shaft.  I often see aluminum filings after stuffing.

Steel Gears, Steel Shaft and an Aluminum Plunger....It's A Winner!

Todd


----------



## mike johnson (Nov 12, 2012)

Congrats on the new toy 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 12, 2012)

TJohnson said:


> Very Interesting!!!!!
> 
> I put a magnet on the main shaft of my new 7# Weston Stuffer, and it's steel
> 
> ...


I remember you having problems with that stuffer....  Sounds like that design flaw has been corrected....   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  .....  I'll bet you are very pleased......    Dave


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 12, 2012)

Yes, I like the new steel shaft and aluminum plunger,  but my old motor will not work...DANG!

Not that big a deal to have one of my kids help


----------



## sound1 (Nov 12, 2012)

TJohnson said:


> Yes, I like the new steel shaft and aluminum plunger,  but my old motor will not work...DANG!
> 
> Not that big a deal to have one of my kids help


Not a bad thing. A family affair. I love teaching the young ones. Just another legacy we hope to pass on.


----------



## smoking b (Nov 25, 2012)

Dang I need to get a stuffer! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I REALLY want to make some sausages.  Are you happy with this one Todd? Would you buy it again if you had it to do over?


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 25, 2012)

Yes, It's A Dandy!

Used it this weekend to make 40# of snack sticks

Worth every penny!

Gander just raised the price back to $179.99

For a couple days, they were running $20 off while the 7# Weston Stuffer was priced at $149.99 + Free Shipping

Keep your eyes open for another deal!

TJ


----------



## smoking b (Nov 25, 2012)

Thanks Todd! I think it is the one I want to get. I like the 2nd speed for raising the plunger, steel gears & shaft, & stainless steel tubes. The cover is a nice extra as well. Thanks again


----------



## dave turner (Nov 25, 2012)

I have been looking at stuffers on Ebay.Thay have some that style in SS going for good price don't know how good that are.


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 25, 2012)

Which one on Ebay?

Post the link

Most of these stuffers come with a 13mm tube.  The OD is 9/16", and won't work for 18mm casings.  You need a 3/8" or 10mm tube.

I happened to have one from my Cabelas 20# stuffer that fit

TJ


----------



## dave turner (Nov 25, 2012)

http://alturl.com/cqyf6    This is the link on Ebay thay have all sizes. but this is the one i was looking at the other day.seems like in the last day or two prices are getting bid up higher.seen a few real good deals. thanks for the info that i will need 3/8 tube . i will be watching.


----------



## smoking b (Nov 25, 2012)

Dave Turner said:


> I have been looking at stuffers on Ebay.Thay have some that style in SS going for good price don't know how good that are.


Here is a thread about one for you to check out http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/119315/mtn-sausage-stuffer-anyone-have-one


----------



## dave turner (Nov 25, 2012)

Thanks smokingB Took a look may have to rethink it.


----------



## smoking b (Nov 25, 2012)

You're quite welcome Dave 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I remembered reading that thread a little while ago when I saw all the awesome sausages people on here make & decided I should get a stuffer - which still hasn't happened  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    - it will soon though!!!


----------



## redneckman (Dec 14, 2012)

I actually purchased this same stuff back in November.  I had been using my grinder to stuff vension for snack sticks.  I will never go back to the grinder again.  I did some research and did not want anything with plastic.  This stuff has steel gears and that is what I was looking for.  It makes stuffing much easier and much quicker.  It is rather easy to take apart and clean as well.  The cover is a nice bonus to leave it on the counter and protect it from dust.


----------



## vt dukhntr (Oct 3, 2013)

On clearance at GM today, picked up that model for $85 this am.  Stuffed 20 pounds of snack sticks really fast this afternoon.  Not sure how I did any stuffing before, without a true stuffer.  Grinder with stuff tube has nothing on an upright


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 3, 2013)

$85?

What a SCORE!!!!


----------

